# Centipedes from gigantea group



## doom (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,
i ordered two Scolopendra sp. Peru belonging to gigantea group. Does anyone have any info or pictures about this centipedes. I bought it from a well known German dealer ( V******). Maybe they look like robusta? Time will tell, when i will get tha package.


----------



## hibludij (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope the ones u get will in deed be Scolopendra gigantea or some subspecies of gigantea and that you will get a couple and have some babies.

P.S.: I really think this species has to be bred more in captivity.


----------



## Steven (Sep 11, 2007)

as far as i'm aware of, there isn't a "gigantea group"
and gigantea hasn't any subspecie. gigantea also doesn't occur in Peru.

I think the seller (T. V******) is using a minor misleading description here, i think he wants to tell the Peruvian pedes he's selling also belong to the South American Scolopendrids,... 

And as i know the seller, if he had "real" giganteas he won't be selling them for 30E a piece 

i'm very curious to see what'll get,... but i have an idea you'll be getting _Scolopendra hermosa _

be sure to post several pictures from different angles when you get them.


Good luck and if you'll be lucky maybe you DO get a "real" gigantea, i hope so.


----------



## syiware (Sep 11, 2007)

hey, steven, 

i'm also interested in his pede which is described as 'gigantea group' so i will order one that pede together later from him. i really wonder what exactly it is.

take care..

-locke



Steven said:


> as far as i'm aware of, there isn't a "gigantea group"
> and gigantea hasn't any subspecie. gigantea also doesn't occur in Peru.
> 
> I think the seller (T. V******) is using a minor misleading description here, i think he wants to tell the Peruvian pedes he's selling also belong to the South American Scolopendrids,...
> ...


----------



## ftorres (Sep 12, 2007)

*Scolopendra sp Peru*

Hello,
I think the color of the scolopedra sp Peru is black with orange legs and it is not a big scolopendra I have seen some pics of a new scolopendra from Peru, but I am not sure if this is the one you guys are talking about.
regards
ftorres.


----------



## Steven (Sep 12, 2007)

this is the Scolopendra hermosa i was talking about
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=98336&highlight=hermosa


----------



## ftorres (Sep 12, 2007)

HEllo, 
That is the one I saw Steven.
thanks for showing the link.
regards
ftorres.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey!
I also ordered two of them
and S. hermosa sounds really interresting for me, almost as same as true gigantea.

Regards
Greg


----------



## syiware (Sep 13, 2007)

how big would this species grow up?
take care..!



Steven said:


> this is the Scolopendra hermosa i was talking about
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=98336&highlight=hermosa


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 13, 2007)

hermosa means pretty in spanish


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you end up with a hermosa, you're still pretty lucky . 

 phil.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 13, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> If you end up with a hermosa, you're still pretty lucky .
> 
> phil.


"pretty" lucky

AHAHAHHAHHA. that is funny. heh.


----------



## Paramite (Sep 17, 2007)

Remember to tell us which species you got. I'm getting hermosa this week, so I don't think I need another one from Vinmann.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Sep 17, 2007)

Paramite, can U tell me from where are U taking true S. hermosa?

Greg


----------



## doom (Sep 17, 2007)

Vinmann had some losses of Scolopendra sp. Peru, so i will not get them. He will send me some other species, maybe blue Peruvian centipede ( i hope so). 
Too bad.


----------



## Paramite (Sep 17, 2007)

justGreg said:


> Paramite, can U tell me from where are U taking true S. hermosa?
> 
> Greg


From a guy in Finland. He has a friend in Peru or something. I'm also getting this one free.  (I lost a WC M. velvetosoma which I bought from him)


----------



## Paramite (Sep 18, 2007)

Speaking of gigantea... Can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Sep 18, 2007)

From what I've gathered lately, And I could be wrong, But the Amazon Giant Pede (usually black with yellow and black legs) aren't being imported any longer, There is also another very large pede from the Amazon river basin (can't recall the scientific on it) that is no longer being brought into the states. Brazil Put a hold on all live animal exports from the country...But again, that may be outdated information...


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2007)

Paramite said:


> Speaking of gigantea... Can anyone tell me what this is?


surely NOT a gigantea, even not a Scolopendra nor Scolopendrid,
it's most likely a Dinocryptops (miersii???), 
the dinosaur of cryptop centipedes.


----------



## Paramite (Sep 18, 2007)

OK. I'm new to Scolopendras so they all look pretty much same to me.


----------



## doom (Sep 19, 2007)

I have got two centipedes. They are under 10 cm long. After introducing to each other they showed no aggression at all. Do i have a pair or are they social? Any ideas what species might be?


----------



## pandinus (Sep 19, 2007)

take this with a grain of salt, but i'd almost guess otostigmus or rhysida spp.


John


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2007)

pandinus said:


> take this with a grain of salt, but i'd almost guess otostigmus or rhysida spp.


correct,
it's a _Rhysida spec_

a very nice one that is :}


----------



## pandinus (Sep 19, 2007)

Steven said:


> correct,
> it's a _Rhysida spec_
> 
> a very nice one that is :}


boo ya!

Yes it is a very lovely specimen indeed.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Sep 21, 2007)

I suspect, this is that "Perubian blue centipede'
Is South America we have about 15 species of _Rhysida_ from which only _Rhysida celeris andina_ was collected from Peru.
Anyone (yes, You Steven) has any key to SA _Rhysida_ species?
Any chances for
Gonzalez-Sponga M.A. (2002) "Miriápodos de Venezuela. Descripción de Siete Nuevas Especies del Género Rhysida y Redescripción de Rhysida Longipes Newport, 1845 (Chilopoda: Scolopendridae)" Aula Y Ambiente 2(4): 49-60, see p. 51.

or 
Bücherl W. (1974) "Die Scolopendromorpha der neotropischen Region" Symposia of the Zoological Society of London  32: 99-133, see p. 119.

Best regards
Greg

Ps: Beautiful specie IMO


----------



## Paramite (Sep 21, 2007)

Vinmann said those "gigantea group" centipedes were ca. 25 cm. Of course they are sold out now. :wall:


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2007)

justGreg said:


> Anyone (yes, You Steven) has any key to SA _Rhysida_ species?


only the keys of Attems, 
just did a quick search on Rhysida celeris, and i don't think this specimen is that specie, but to be sure we need more detailed information.

it may come as a surprise to you but i actually don't have much interest in Rhysida spec.  so i never been looking for literature on them 
i only have this book:
_Bücherl W. Novidades sistematicas na ordem Scolopendromorpha_
but it only has descriptions on Scolopendra and Otostigmus specie.


----------

